# GOT MY B&M SHIFTER



## FULLTHROTTLE (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey everyone I called RKsport yesterday and they have inventory on the B&M Shifter. So this morning I drove over to them and picked one up (only 1/2hr from the house). Saturday will be the day for installation


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Nice!. How about some pics of the process ? That would be great for some of us later on. Keep us posted. :cheers


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

The install process and pictures has been covered really well on another forum several days ago (Friday I think). Put mine in tonight, big difference.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Can't find the previous post ocovering the B&M shifter install; Could somebody please help?


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

GTO_Newbie said:


> The install process and pictures has been covered really well on another forum several days ago (Friday I think). Put mine in tonight, big difference.


Do you really need to jack up the car to get to 2 13mm bolts...I'm thinking thats the worst part of the installation.


----------



## WIKID 04 (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17144

Here is full install notes and pic's


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

chrbut said:


> Do you really need to jack up the car to get to 2 13mm bolts...I'm thinking thats the worst part of the installation.


If you can get under the car to the tramission tunnel, no. But you'd have to be really skinny or have a pit to work in. Car ramps would work fine.


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

*WIKID 04* Thanks for the link. I'm very interested in this mod. Seems as though all who have done it have no regrets & all are seeing a worthwhile improvement.

Just added it to my list.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

You know if the B&M kit allows you to use the stock shift knob and boot? Desperately need to toss the stock stick in the trash -- but wish to retain the factory look. Let us know how you like your installed product!


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

Absolutely! The install looks OEM till you shift gears.


----------

